# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Περιστέρια & Ορτύκια

## Paul

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα,
Έχω να γράψω πολύ καιρό στο site επειδή είχε ο παππούς μου κάτι προβλήματα υγείας και καταλαβαίνετε. Στο θέμα μας, επειδή δεν μπορούσα να ανταπεξέλθω στις ανάγκες των κοτών μου τις χάρισα στον πατέρα μου και τώρα άρχισαν να κλωσσάνε! Τώρα που δεν έχω τρεξίματα (αν εξαιρέσεις το πανεπιστήμιο) πήρα 30 κοτοπουλάκια και 5 γαλοπουλάκια. Χθές που ήρθε ένας φίλος μου μου έφερε 8 ζευγάρια περιστέρια και 17 ορτύκια (2 αρσενικά και τα υπόλοιπα θηλυκά). Τα περιστέρια τους είχε κομμένα τα φτερά για να συνηθίσουν το μέρος τους και να μην φύγουν και τα έβαλα προσωρινά μαζί με τα κοτόπουλα. Τα ορτύκια τα έβαλα σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα και σήμερα έκαναν 11 αυγά. Επίσης, και το ένα ζευγάρι περιστέρια έκανε αυγό και το κλωσσάει στο πάτωμα. Τι να κάνω με αυτά τα δύο είδη??? Δεν είχα ποτέ μου... Θα σας ανεβάσω και φώτο.
Φιλικά,
Παύλος.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν γνωρίζω για τα περιστέρια, αλλά θα ήθελα να δω φώτο από τα Ορτύκια σου μιας και έχω και εγώ. Λιγότερα βέβαια 2 αρσενικά & 7 θηλυκά (εχω σκοπο να παρω και αλλα θηλυκα)!!! 
Σου κράζουν εσένα αρκετά ??? Εμένα κυρίως πρωί πρωί και κατά το μεσιμεράκι... !!!*  :: 




*περαστικά στον Παππού !!!!

----------


## zweet

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τον συγγενη σου.
απο περιστερια ουτε και εγω γνωριζω αλλα τα ορτυκακια εχουν πολυ πλακα γενικα .. πολυ σπανια κλωσσανε σε αιχμαλωσια.
εχουν το καλο οτι σκαλιζουν συνεχως το εδαφος και το ανανεωνουν. αν εχεις χωμα κατω θα σε εξηπηρετησει πολυ αυτο.
απο δικο μου συμπερασμα  αν τους παρεις ολα τα αυγα σταματανε να γεννουν, ενω αν τους βαλεις αυγο και το δουν ξεκινουν να γεννουν.δεν το εχω διαβασει καπου αλλα απλα το διαπυστωσα.
ειναι πολυ καλοψυχα. ποτε δε θα σου ενοχλησουν αλλο πτηνο ακομα και να ειναι πολυ μωρο.
επεισης ειναι αποδημιτικα και αν σου φυγουν πετανε μερικες φορες.
για το κραξιμο εμενα δεν βγαζουν αχνα τα μεγαλα που εχω, ομως τωρα που εβγαλα τα μωρα αυτα ακομα δε βγηκαν απο το αυγο τους .. γλωσσα δε βαζουν μεσα!

τι χρωμα ειναι?
ειναι τα κλασσικα γκρι ή λευκα?
εγω εχω 4 γκρι και απο αυτα τωρα εβγαλα 16 μικρακια και μου εδωσαν και 3 λευκα μικρακια.

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Zweet και Αλέξανδρε, ευτυχώς ο παππούς είναι μια χαρά!!! Από τα δικά μου μόνο 2 κράζουν σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. Από χρώμα τα 5-6 είναι όπως τα γνωστά ορτύκια και τα υπόλοιπα είναι λίγο πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα(θα ανεβάσω φώτο να δείτε). Επίσης, τα αρσενικά μου φαίνονται λίγα μπροστά σε τόσα θηλυκά, μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρω κι άλλα αρσενικά? Θα σας ανεβάσω και φώτο από τα περιστέρια μου. Όποια πληροφορία για αυτά τα δύο είδη δεκτή!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα έλεγα να μην πάρεις άλλα Αρσενικά !! Ο εκτροφέας που πήρα τα δικά μου, μου είπε 1 αρσενικό με 7-8 θηλυκά !! Οπότε είσαι οκ. Αρα και ο φίλος σου που στα έφερε γνώριζε την αναλογία σωστά !!!*  :Happy:

----------


## Paul

Οκ, από τροφή?? Εγώ τους αγόρασα τροφή ωοτοκίας για κότες και μου έδωσαν από το pet shop κατεψυγμένα έντομα. Έκανα σωστα?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Την ίδια δίνω και εγώ Ωοτοκίας !! Για σκουλήκια που λες δεν μου έχουν πει κάτι !!! Επίσης κάτι μου είχε πει ο εκτροφέας για έξτρα σιτάρι που και που, καθώς και τραχανά !!!
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο θέμα μου, στα όσα έχουμε πει και εκεί ---> * http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα με τα αυγά διότι χθές και σήμερα βρήκα πολλά αυγά. Από περιστέρια κανείς?? Η θηλυκιά έκανε κι άλλο αυγό...

----------


## Paul

Σας παραθετω και μερικες φωτο. Οποια παρατηρηση η επισημανση δεκτη.

----------


## Paul

Δεν εχουν πολυ καλη αναλυση γιατι ειναι τραβηγμενες απο κινητο...

----------


## adreas

Τα  περιστέρια  μισό   φύραμα για  κότες  έδινα εγώ  και  το  άλλο  μισό καλαμπόκι,  κάνουν  πάντα δυο  αυγά  και  κάθονται  και τα  δυο  και πυρώνουν  νομίζω  θέλουν 18  μέρες  να  βγουν  οι νεοσσοί από  το  αυγό τίποτα  άλλο,  υλικά για  φωλιά  έβαζα τριφύλλι   ξερό  είχα  πάρει  μια  μπάλα  και του έβαζα.
 Ας  βάλουμε και  ένα  κουίζ για  τους  κρητικούς στο  Ηράκλειο  να  πάνε  στα λιοντάρια  και  να παρατηρήσουν  τα  περιστέρια να  μου  πουν αν  είναι  εντάξει αν  όχι  να μου  αναφέρουν  τι δεν  τους  αρέσει!!!

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Αντρεα, εαν εχεις και αλλες χρησιμες πληροφοριες για αυτα τα δυο ειδη μη δυστάσεις....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παύλο βλέπω αρκετά Ορτύκια ελεύθερα και άλλα σε κλουβί !! Αυτα στο κλούβι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα έχεις ??? 
Δεν βοηθούν και οι φώτο....*  :Indifferent0014: 


*Ανδρέα δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως τίποτα από Περιστέρια !! Και δεν έχω προσέξει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο στα περιστέρια...!! Την Κυριακή θα είμαι εκεί (σημείο εκκίνησις Λιοντάρια) στην Πανελλαδική Ποδηλατοδρομία....  Για πες μου τη να προσέξω ?? Να είμαι προετοιμασμένος όχι τίποτα άλλο...*  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## Paul

Αλεξανδρε,
Επειδη τα αρσενικα τσιμπιοντουσαν τα χωρισα σε δυο κλουβια. Στο ενα εβαλα 1 αρσενικο και 7 θηλυκα και στο αλλο 1 αρσενικο και 8 θηλυκα. Οντως οι φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθουν αλλα εχω χασει τη φωτογραφικη.

----------


## epanomizoo

να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ομορφα.
για τα περιστερια δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα . γνωριζω παντως οτι αν γενησουν σε ενα μερος δεν φευγουν .τρωνε τροφη για περιστερια. μπορεις να τα εχεις ελευθερα  να πηγαινουν βολτες η κλειστα σε μεγαλη κλουβα και να τα αφηνεις εσυ οποτε θελεις να πετανε και θα γυριζουν παλι. το γεγονος οτι πηγαινουν βολτες τα κανει λιγο πιο επιφοβα στο να κολησουν και να μεταφερουν ασθενειες οποτε καλυτερα να μη ζουν στο ιδιο κλουβι με διαφορετικα πτηνα. αν τα εχεις ελευθερα σε ανοιχτεσ φωλιες κουτια τοτε οι κολωνες που θα στεκονται τα κουτια να ειναι μεταλικες η ξυλινες με ενα κοματι λαμαρινα τυλιγμενη γυρω απο το ξυλο για να μη μπορει τιποτα να σκαρφαλωσει στις φωλιες . αν εχεις σκεπη με κεραμιδια θα εχεις ενα ψιλοπροβληματακι με υδροροες αν τα περιστερια γινουν παρα πολλα. θα πρεπει παρεις την αποφαση να τρως πιτσουνακια γιατι εχουν την ταση να αναπαραγονται αρκετα

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Σταυρο βοηθησες αρκετα. Μηπως ξερεις τιποτα για ορτυκια?

----------


## epanomizoo

παυλο αν ξερεις αγγλικα ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsc...ing_quail.html
http://jayduve.hubpages.com/hub/Guide-to-Raising-Quail
http://www.da.gov.ph/dawebsite/quail.pdf
http://quails-in-essex.co.uk/
http://www.pheasant.org.uk/informationforbeginners.aspx
αν οχι πεσ μου θα τους ριξω ολα μια ματια και θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω τα ποιο σημαντικα

αν θεσ να δεις κλουβες για ορτυκια και γενικα διαμορφωση χωρου κανε ενα search stis εικονες του google για (quail pen) h (quail aviary)

----------


## ananda

δεν ξέρω τίποτα ούτε από περιστέρια ούτε από ορτύκια κι ας είχαν οι δικοί μου και έκαναν εκτροφή...
αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι θυμάμαι πέρσυ που βρέθηκαν στην κατοχή του πατέρα μου αυγά από ορτύκια κάποιου συγγενή  τα έβαλε στην κλωσσομηχανή που είχε χωρίς να ξέρει
αν θα βγούν...
ε..κάποια στιγμή γεμίσαμε μικρά "αεκτζίδικα" πουλάκια...πανέμορφα... :Happy:

----------


## Paul

"παυλο αν ξερεις αγγλικα ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsc...ing_quail.html
http://jayduve.hubpages.com/hub/Guide-to-Raising-Quail
http://www.da.gov.ph/dawebsite/quail.pdf
http://quails-in-essex.co.uk/
http://www.pheasant.org.uk/informationforbeginners.aspx
αν οχι πεσ μου θα τους ριξω ολα μια ματια και θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω τα ποιο σημαντικα"

αν θεσ να δεις κλουβες για ορτυκια και γενικα διαμορφωση χωρου κανε ενα search stis εικονες του google για (quail pen) h (quail aviary) 


Βρε ξερω αγγλικα, τι το πηρα το proficency για να το βλεπω? Χαχα, αστιευομαι!! Παντως, βρηκα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα για τα ορτυκια οπως διατροφη κ.ά. που δεν τα ηξερα. Επισης, νομιζα οτι ειναι κοινα ορτυκια (common quails) αλλα τελικα ειναι coturnix. Σταυρο, σ ευχαριστω για τις χρησιμες και ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες που μου παρεθεσες!!!

----------


## Paul

Eπισης, θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι ρατσας τα περιστερια μου??(τα δυο μου ειπε ο φιλος μου οτι ειναι ντουνεκια, λογικα θα ειναι ρατσα περιστεριου)

----------


## Bill

ναι,η ρατσα τους ειναι ντουνεκια, με σωστη εκπευδευση αυτα τα περιστερια πετανε ψηλα κ στη συνεχεια με καποιο σινιαλο βουτανε ολα μαζι κανοντας "σβουρες"!

----------


## Paul

Μονο το ενα ζευγαρι ειναι ντουνεκια, τα αλλα με τα πουπουλα στα ποδια τι ρατσα ειναι??

----------


## Bill

και τα αλλα με τα φτερα στα ποδια ντουνεκια ειναι, υπαρχουν με φτερα στα ποδια κ χωρις, σε χρωμα εκτος απο αυτα που εχεις,με καφε με ασπρο

----------


## Paul

Oκ, ευχαριστω πολυ!!! μηπως εχεις καμια αλλη χρησιμη πληροφορια για τα περιστερια??

----------


## Bill

συμφωνω με τις συμβουλες που σου εδωσε ο Σταυρος για τα περιστερια,και πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να χωρισεις τα δυο ειδη οχι γιατι δεν τα πανε καλα,αλλα διοτι ειναι καλυτερα καποιες στιγμες να τα βγαζεις εξω να πετανε ελευθερα το απογευμα και να τα κλεινεις μεσα το βραδυ. βεβαια θα πρεπει να αποτρεψεις αλλα ξενα η αγρια περιστερια καθως και δεκαοχτουρες να εχουν προσβαση στην τροφη και το νερο των περιστεριων,διοτι μπορει να μεταφερουν πολυ δυνατες αρρωστιες που μπορουν να στα αποδεκατησουν,οπως τυφος, αναπνευστικο, κ.α.

----------


## pedrogall

Πραγματι οι δεκοχτουρες ειναι πολυ επικινδυνες γιατι μεταφερουν πολλες αρωστιες , οπως σαλμονελλα τυφο κλπ , και να τις μεταδοσουν στα περιστερια. Προσωπικα πριν αρκετα χρονια που ειχα στην βεραντα μου περιπου 45 -50 καναρια  , καρδερινες και αλλα μικροπουλα , τα κολυσαν σαλμονελλα και παρα τα φαρμακα και τις απολυμανσεις πεθαναν ΟΛΑ τα πουλια. Απο τοτε μολις τις δω να πλησιασουν στο μπαλκονι με τα περιστερια τις διωχνω αμεσως.

----------


## Paul

Πωπω, δεν το ηξερα αυτο με τις δεκαοκτουρες...Δυστυχως, διπλα απο το κοτετσι που τα εχω υπαρχει μια φωλια απο δεκαοκτουρες, τι να κανω??

----------


## Bill

τις αφηνεις προς το παρον να μεγαλωσουν τα δεκαοχτουρακια(αν εχει),κ στη συνεχεια καταστρεφεις την φωλια κ τις διωχνεις ωστε να μην ξαναφωλιασουν εκει.

----------


## Paul

οκ..!

----------

